# RIP Sweet Samantha ( rattie)



## Maureen Las (Dec 28, 2010)

Today I had my little Samantha girl rattie put to sleep; her skin problem persisted despite months of attempts to treat it and her respiratoy problems became much worse over Xmas ; her breathing was very labored despited her meds and I did not feel that she should go on in such an uncomfortable condition. 








I'm so sorry that you didn't have a better life Samantha;I really did everything I could to help you but as the vet said today "She seemed to have a weakened immune system right from the start. "


Goodbye little girl !

You were truly a wonderful delicate little girl; I will really miss you and always love you 

Love 

Mom


----------



## Nela (Dec 28, 2010)

Awww i'm sorry to hear RIP lil one.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 28, 2010)

We're sorry for your loss. We know how it tears you up inside, but, sometimes it is best. We all wish we could have our babies around for a lot longer because no amount of time is enough. All we have are our memories and knowing that we gave our little ones all the love we could. Rest in peace Samantha, you are greatly loved and missed.


----------



## Randi (Dec 30, 2010)

We have ratties, too. I am so sorry. Play hard at the bridge, sweetie.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss..


----------



## MILU (Mar 11, 2011)

I've just seen it now... I'm sorry for your loss... 
Samantha is now playing with other animals in the pet heaven.


----------

